# emulsion of forcemeats



## cesarzap (Jan 22, 2001)

hi, I need to write a research paper on emulsion of forcemeats. Where can i get some info on it or if someone could help me or tell me more about it. thank you


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I love it! And my students think I'm nuts for assigning a research paper on the Renaissance in world history! Good luck on your research.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Start here:
http://www.mindspring.com/~chefstuf/techniques.html

Good luck!



[ April 25, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## cesarzap (Jan 22, 2001)

thanks for all of your help. that web site helped me a lot...


----------



## dresendez (Feb 3, 2010)

hey i have to do the same research paper if you have any info please reply back because i cannot find anything either!!


----------



## whoswho (Oct 15, 2009)

the best research is practice in the kitchen i believe. as my old chef instructor told me...the harder you whip it, the better it will come out. if you need help with recipes or MOP's let me know, and I can help you out, i've done enough charcuterie to write my own book. 

the better you understand the emulsifier you are using, the better you will be down the road. let me know if there is anything you dont understand


----------

